# Nissan GTR



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just a few taken in and around Robbies studio, no crit required thanks.


















































































Please note these were pre any treatment from Robbie and the car was just delivered so any swirls / dirt is down to me and not him!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

all nice but number 3 is fantastic.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers Deano!


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

love No.7 with the green lighting!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

no 7 is great shame about the plate though


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

They are some sexy snaps!! Is it a hobbie of yours or does it pay the bills??!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> They are some sexy snaps!! Is it a hobbie of yours or does it pay the bills??!!


Cheers guys, I know what you mean about the plate but there was no PS to take them out just through lightroom and out, I had them back in Robbies hands 20 mins after leaving.

It doesn't pay many of my bills (especially not the camera / lens bill!) but I do shoot for a VW magazine (PVW) and shot This print ad for the Dodo Juice boys along with a colleague Bryan from motographic.:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Well you certainly have a talent for it mate. If you ever need any paintwork or fancy a trip down to Gatwick it'd be great to help contribute to those bills!!!


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Love these cars! Nice photography.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

pic 3rd from bottom is BADASS.


----------



## thejudd (Jun 10, 2010)

This car is the bo**ox I was on my way home 2day and one belted past me on the motorway the noise was the nuts.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

No 4 for me. An amazing car, would have one of these over most cars out there, and for the money there is nothing better. Good job.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

No 2 & 3 for me :thumb:

John


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice work mate what lense and camera are you useing?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice one mate

I'd love to be able to do it


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Didnt realise you were putting them up mate but so glad you have.

Thanks mate

Robbie


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

liking them


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers guys!


----------

